# Jf Cooper



## lamboguy (Apr 9, 2010)

I have an old JF Cooper stopwatch and i cant find anything on it. Has anyone heard of it?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe not relevant but John Cooper was designer and builder of the famous Cooper racing cars and was associated with the Mini Cooper. Maybe worth a checking as it is a stopwatch?.


----------

